# Crate Training Issues



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

6 weeks is awfully young to start housebreaking. I'm not really familiar with puppy development, but I do know that it takes a while for them to develop the ability to physically control their bladder and bowels. 

That said, have you tried taking him out to potty with your other dog? Watching your puggle might help your puppy learn where to go. You can also try putting his poop outside in his designated potty area. Rubbing pee soaked paper towels on the grass can also help. And make sure you're thoroughly cleaning up his messes indoors.

I've never had a poo eater, so hopefully someone else can chime in on that.


----------



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

At that young age you can't expect him to hold it very long. You brought him home at six weeks... that seems kinda young. Actually it is illegal to sell a puppy under 7 or 8 weeks in my state.(I actually think it 8 weeks but I am not sure without looking it up) I think letting him out with your other dog is a good idea. I know when i got my second puppy the older one helped a lot with the potty training.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

A puppy should still be with his/her mother at six weeks. Even though it may be eating puppy food by that age he/she should still be with its litter mates too, as this is crutial to its developement. I would give it time, he should just now be starting the potty training process.


----------



## bluesunshine (Jun 15, 2008)

when I brought my Niuniu home 3 month old, we had the same problem. She peed and pooed in the crate, and I had to wash her blanket every single day, I almost sent her away....Now I have something to share:

When you take him out to pee./poo, don't let him wonder around, like you said "walk around for 15 minutes". I would put mine on leash and keep saying "hurryup" until she did her business...There are too much distraction outside, and when they sniff they would forget what they are supposed to do; Well, there was time that same thing happened to you happend to me -- me standing in the freeze snow for 15 mintus and she wouldn't go, and as soon as i put her back in the crate, there she goes...PATIENCE.....very important, now looking back, all that was not so hard...

also, at such young age, you should let them out every 2 to 3 hours, they are too young to hold the baldder;

As with eating poo, mine had the same problem, i tried to spray her poo with bitter apple, I even went to the vet and asked for "FOR BID" which you put in their food and so their poo is supposed to taste yuk (like it's tasty without it).....Well, none of those worked.....and so far, the ONLY solution is: pick up right after! Lots of correction when they tried to do that though, again, be patient, they will grow out of it....

Good luck!:dblthumb2


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

TuckerPupp said:


> At that young age you can't expect him to hold it very long. You brought him home at six weeks... that seems kinda young. Actually it is illegal to sell a puppy under 7 or 8 weeks in my state.(I actually think it 8 weeks but I am not sure without looking it up) I think letting him out with your other dog is a good idea. I know when i got my second puppy the older one helped a lot with the potty training.


It's eight weeks in some states that I know of. Unfortunatly no one will inforce it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

How big is the crate? She should only have room to go in, turn around and lie down. Any larger and it's harder to trigger the denning instinct which usually helps pups try to keep the crate clean and dry.

Take her out every 30 mins when you're home and take her out on a leash. In fact, I'd keep her leashed to you in the house, too for now. that way you see the instant she starts to circle/sniff to indicate she needs to go and you can rush her back outside.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

> How big is the crate? She should only have room to go in, turn around and lie down. Any larger and it's harder to trigger the denning instinct which usually helps pups try to keep the crate clean and dry.


When Teddi was a pup, I actually put a box in her crate to make it smaller. My crates are HUGE. With the box she had very little space, it kept her tight and secure, she actually slept through the night (10PM - 4:30AM) from day one without accident. We brought her home at 8 weeks. Being able to move around can stimulate the bladder too. I just decreased the size of the box as Teddi grew until we felt she could handle the full crate. 

I actually have a 2 crate system (daytime crate and night time) however in her daytime crate, where I allowed more room I did not put any 'padding' down. No towels, no crate mat. If they have to lay in it they will try harder to hold it. HOWEVER I have to say I agree pups can not hold it too long. They pretty much have to go out every hour or two. When Teddi was a pup, I had a neighbor come and let her out while I was at work. 

Neither of my goldens "like" their crate. Max won't crate by herself, and Teddi will but we have to coax her in. Some dogs never like it, but you can still get the desired behavior.


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

How frustrating for you. I would add the suggestion that everytime she does her business in the right place reward her. Of course after meals is the best time to catch her doing it right. She may get to the point where she is wanting to go outside even when she doesn't have to and simply do not reward. I would also make sure she doesn't have any household rights. Confine her to a small area of the house and she is always supervised. In fact I like the leash suggestion too. It forces us to pay attention to the pup.

As far as the crate issue this will probably go away once the puppy understands where she needs to take care of business. Remember when they are with thier littermates, mom cleans up after them so she probably hasn't developed to the point where she doesn't eliminate in her "den". As far as eating....puppies will put EVERYTHING in thier mouths. I've heard some folks use meat tenderizer. A dash (very small) in the puppy food and what comes out of the puppy doesn't taste so good. Haven't tried it myself but heard others state it works.


----------

